# Small, Powerful, 4 channel amps



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Looking for some small yet powerful 4 channel amps. Something like the PDX but cheaper. Looking for at least 150watts RMS @ 4 ohms. 

Any amps fit this bill? 

Gonna be used to power a couple CX62 6.5" which I think are 150 or 175 watts @ 2 ohms but the other two channels need to be able to power a pair of 10" EDSQ10 subs which are 250 RMS @ 4 ohms.


----------



## ZoNtO (Sep 20, 2005)

Maybe something from Cadence or Profile? Have you checked out the classifieds here?


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/PLANET-AUDIO-4-CHANNEL-1400-WATT-DIGITAL-AMPLIFIER_W0QQitemZ200217345927QQihZ010QQcategoryZ39739QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

kimokalihi said:


> Looking for some small yet powerful 4 channel amps. Something like the PDX but cheaper. Looking for at least 150watts RMS @ 4 ohms. Any amps fit this bill?


So you want Big power, small, and cheap?....I Don't think you will find any cheaper amps the size of the PDX? HOWEVER, here are some nice power cost effective 4 channel amps...The LANZAR is small given the power output:

*Eclipse XA4000* - $169.94 + $24.94 shipping 
125 watts RMS x 4 at 4 ohms 
175 watts RMS x 4 at 2 ohms 
350 watts RMS x 2 bridged output at 4 ohms 
ICEpower® full-range Class-D amplifier design 
fuse rating: 30A x 3 
Dim. 15-3/4"W x 2-5/16"H x 10-1/4"D
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-ECLIP...ryZ39739QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*LANZAR OPTI4X400D* - Refurbished ~ $166.95-$204.25 + Shipping
100 Watts x 4 RMS Power into 4 Ohms 
180 Watts x 4 RMS Power into 2 Ohms
400 Watts x 2 Power Bridged 
Fuse Rating: 30A x 2 
Dimensions: 6.6"W x 1.7"D x 11.6"L 
http://www.google.com/products?q=LANZAR+OPTI4X400D&scoring=p
http://www.lanzar.com/citempage.asp?MODEL=RBOPTI4X400D

*JBL GTO75.4II* - $105.95 + $19.95 shipping 
JBL FACTORY RECONDITIONED W/ FULL WARRANTY
4 ohms: 104 watts x 4 chan. 
2 ohms: 142 watts x 4 chan. 
Bridged, 4 ohms: 284 watts x 2 chan. 
Fuse Rating: 30A x 2 
Dimensions : 15-1/16"(L)x12-5/16"(W)x2-3/8"(H)
http://cgi.ebay.com/JBL-GTO75-4II-4...ryZ39739QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*Phoenix Gold Ryval V754* - $129.99 + $9.99 shipping
75W x 4 @ 4 Ohms Stereo
120W x 4 @ 2 Ohms Stereo
250W x 2 @ 4 Ohms Bridged 
Dimensions: 13.15" L x 9.3" W x 2.25" H


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I've got a JBL GTO 6 channel.

Are the front speakers running at 2 ohm?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Inferno333 said:


> I've got a JBL GTO 6 channel.
> 
> Are the front speakers running at 2 ohm?


Them JBLs sure are smalls


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Shoot...Sorry about that. My JBL isn't that small.

Disregard.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't believe how cheap that XA4000 is going for!  Time to buy another one I guess...


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

ca90ss said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/PLANET-AUDIO-4-CHANNEL-1400-WATT-DIGITAL-AMPLIFIER_W0QQitemZ200217345927QQihZ010QQcategoryZ39739QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


I'm loving the power of that planet audio amp. Are they any good? Will it really put out that kind of power? 

I searched for it and all I found were two spanish sites that didn't give any specs and the link to the ebay auction you gave me. Nothin on ampguts either. 


Max Power (2 Ohms) 350 W x 4 
RMS Power (4 Ohms) 175 W x 4 
Bridged Power (4 Ohms) 700 W x 2 
Signal-To-noise Ratio 102 DB 
Frequency Response 20Hz - 250 KHz 
Dimensions: 6-1/2" W x 2" H x 16-5/8" L


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

PDX from SonicElectronix.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

kimokalihi said:


> I'm loving the power of that planet audio amp. Are they any good? Will it really put out that kind of power?
> 
> I searched for it and all I found were two spanish sites that didn't give any specs and the link to the ebay auction you gave me. Nothin on ampguts either.
> 
> ...


I have the previous version BB150.4. The birthsheet shows [email protected] and [email protected] bridged.


Here's a link to the BB175.4 manual
http://www.planetaudiousa.com/support/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=127&nav=0,1


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Yeah, that manual has different specs. It says:

4 x 195 watts @ 2 ohms
4 x 140 watts @ 4 ohms
2 x 345 watts @ 4 ohms bridged
102 db signal/noise (is that a good ratio?)


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Alright I just couldn't pass up on that deal. $130 for 390 watts. That's like 3 watts per dollar!


----------



## grampi (Jun 29, 2007)

The Alpine MRV-F545 is rated at 125 X 2 into 4ohms (the birth sheet that came with mine said it was actually good for 163 X 2) plus a mono channel good for 500 X 1. It's pretty small too.


----------



## dftnz7 (Mar 2, 2008)

Cadence TXA 6004 is 4x150 @ 4ohms, [email protected] 2 ohms, and 2 x 600 @ 4 ohms bridged. It is long, but really skinny. Depends on your install needs I guess.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

ca90ss said:


> I have the previous version BB150.4. The birthsheet shows [email protected] and [email protected] bridged.


I don't know anything about those Planet Audio Big Bang amps and found it hard to believe that they are making that kind of power until I saw the internals of one of the mono amp....Maybe they are making big power? Don't know how good they are? So these were made in the US? Not much info and the listing on AmpGuts is no longer there???

*PLANET AUDIO BB1250.1*

http://forum.realmofexcursion.com/showthread.php?t=10713&highlight=planet+audio


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

I just went to that forum and realized what it says for the first time. This whole time I though it was short for "Real Mother ****in Excursion" but now I guess it's "Realm of Excursion"...whoops! 

Yeah those specs for that 4 channel are pretty crazy. Hopefully they hold true to them. I couldn't find any info on google about them to confirm it. Can't wait to get mine. Now I have both my 4 channels, tweeters(not 100% sure I'll use these ones), midranges, midbasses(unless I get some 8" midbasses), head unit and processor. And wiring/RCAs. 

All I need now is a big laptop hard drive for media storage! Oh yeah, I also ordered a dash mat from ebay. Don't know how nice that will be but we'll see.

Thanks for the ideas guys, I wouldn't have found that amp without your help. Credit for that find goes to ca90ss, thanks!


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

I wonder if these are any good? 

http://www.planetaudiousa.com/main/516










6.5” 2-way audiophile component speaker system 
· Poly-Treated Paper Cone
· Santoprene Surround
· “Open Design” Cast Aluminum Basket
· 3-inch Black Anodized Aluminum
· Voice Coil Former
· Woven Tinsel Leads
· 1” Silk Soft Dome Tweeters with Neodymium Magnets
· 24dB Passive Crossover Network with Tweeter Protection Circuit

Power Handling (Continuous) 150W
Frequency Response 25Hz-22kHz
Crossover Slope @ 4.5kHz 24dB/octave
Efficiency (1 Watt/1 Meter) 93 dB
Impedance 4 Ohm
Mid Bass Woofer Diameter 6-1/2”
Soft Dome Tweeter Diameter 1”
Woofer Magnet Structure 25 Oz
Passive Crossover Network 2-Way
Mounting Depth 2-5/8”



Pretty nice specs. Check out that 93 db sensitivity! I wonder if that's the woofer or the tweeter. 25hz...I doubt that lol.










This 15" sub has 1500watts RMS and 97db sensitivity. The IDmax only has 93 and the IDQ only has 87. Those are both 12s though, in all fairness I must compare it to the 12" Big Bang from Planet Audio which is only 95db and only 1200watts RMS.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

The BB4.150 seems to be the most powerful full range digital amp out there. 600x2 into 4 ohms bridged, if the specs are right.

And if it has a regulated power supply like the previous BB, then the 80 amp fusing means it's pretty efficient. Or its over rated


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

WLDock said:


> I don't know anything about those Planet Audio Big Bang amps and found it hard to believe that they are making that kind of power until I saw the internals of one of the mono amp....Maybe they are making big power? Don't know how good they are? So these were made in the US? Not much info and the listing on AmpGuts is no longer there???


Here's a gut pic of the 150.4


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Here's the BB50.2 next to an Arc 2050


----------



## 310w6 (Nov 13, 2007)

ARC 2050CXL is a very nice amp clean and well built.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

My Planet Audio BB175.4B came today! It's much smaller than I expected width wise. Not sure why I expected it to be wider but its pretty narrow. I like it. Hopefully it works. I wasn't aware that this was a refurbished amp. It didn't mention it in the description as far as I know but when I looked at the auction I noticed it was listed in the details above the description. 

Oh well, I have an infinity amp that is refurbished that works great.


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> I can't believe how cheap that XA4000 is going for!  Time to buy another one I guess...


I just bought 2 on ebay and am very happy with them. In fact, I dare say one half of that amp sounds better than my entire JL 300/2!!!


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Yeah, I really like the looks of it too. Except the logo in the middle, the rest of it looks great and I love the size of it and the power ratings are great too. The price was phenominal though!


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

kimokalihi said:


> Yeah, I really like the looks of it too. Except the logo in the middle, the rest of it looks great and I love the size of it and the power ratings are great too. The price was phenominal though!


Are you talking about the eclipse? The amps are very nice looking, the pictures don't do them justice. But with almost 16" width, they ain't small!!!


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

No, silly goose! I'm talking about the Audio Planet amp I just posted pictures of. lol


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

That case reminds me of an older memphis. Let us know how it sounds. I might get hold of a class T arc audio, first full range class d for me.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

kimokalihi said:


> Yeah, I really like the looks of it too. Except the logo in the middle, the rest of it looks great and I love the size of it and the power ratings are great too. The price was phenominal though!


The logo pops off fairly easily.


----------



## Slimpala SS (Apr 7, 2008)

so what's the verdict on that planet audio? have you had a chance to test it out yet?


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*I want to hear some thoughts on the Lanzar's.*


----------



## Slimpala SS (Apr 7, 2008)

the old lanzar optidrive series are great! they were made by zed! i have a opti 1000.d, and it is a beast!


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

ahhh, rise! I shall resurrect thee!

I have a quick question, there is a bass boost function on the BB150.4, what is the bassboost frequency?

I had this amp as a sub amp (its powerful enough!) but gave me crazy noise issues that plagued every speaker in the install (even the ones connected to a different amp), I assume its some ground issues, but once I switched amps, now I am noise free. Anyway, now I have left it at my friend's place, I'd like to know about its bass boost frequency. thx!


----------



## djknowledge (Feb 12, 2009)

MB Quart DSC 4125 (dsc4125) Multi-channel Amps Car Amplifiers Car Audio Car Audio, Video, & GPS Navigation - Sonic Electronix


----------



## invinsible (May 4, 2009)

MB Quart DSC 4125 1000W RMS, Class A/B 4-Channel Discus Series Amplifier :: Car Audio Deals

How is the SQ on these ?


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

blamus said:


> ahhh, rise! I shall resurrect thee!
> 
> I have a quick question, there is a bass boost function on the BB150.4, what is the bassboost frequency?
> 
> I had this amp as a sub amp (its powerful enough!) but gave me crazy noise issues that plagued every speaker in the install (even the ones connected to a different amp), I assume its some ground issues, but once I switched amps, now I am noise free. Anyway, now I have left it at my friend's place, I'd like to know about its bass boost frequency. thx!


From memory, it's 45Hz. I have the BB175.4 model and have no noise issues at all. Silent amp. I've messaged with people who have the BB150.4 model and haven't heard about any noise issues. If there is a problem with the amp like that, you should contact planet audio and see if they can work with you on getting it solved. If it's under warranty, they can fix the problem.


----------

